# this fucking car is pissing me off!!



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

All I want to do is get it running to sell it. I replaced everything from the headgasket up, and everything on front of the block. The damn timing belt I got had the wrong marks on it and I've been hassling with this thing for weeks.

Now the only way I can keep it running is to keep pumping the gas.

Anybody wanna come give me some money for this fucking car? 

It's wrecked in front and the interior is shot...but EVERYTHING but the power windows work (needs solder job on door lock timer). All mechanical things have been mantained, and the car ran perfect before the timing belt jumped

I"m just tired of messing with it. If it doesn't run soon, I'll pull the motor out and it will go to the dump.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

how much do you want for it?? :waving:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

what car is it?


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

I think I may have discovered the problem. here's a link to details: http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?p=2911877#post2911877 

When it's running again, I will take $800 for the car. I will take less if I can't get it running soon. I'm tired of messing with it. I have too many cars in the driveway and it's getting to be a hassle shuffling cars all the time.

Interior is shot, but some cleaning and dark stain will help that. The entire top end of the engine is rebuilt, with mild porting work. ALL gaskets and seals from block forward and headgaskets up have been replaced. Water pump, timing belt, tensioner, thermostat... I did the job as if I were keeping it. Some parts have been replaced with lifetime warranty items like the alternator. AC is cold and heat is hot. It's wrecked in the passenger front corner. It's a beater car, but never left me stranded in the 110,000 miles I have owned it. It's got 196000 on it now. Auto trans has never given me any problems. It has a Pioneer CD player in it.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

you should let me know cause my team is looking for a car to build one! pref. a max since we are all maximas. so drop me a line when you know!


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

nagal said:


> you should let me know cause my team is looking for a car to build one! pref. a max since we are all maximas. so drop me a line when you know!


This one's beat in the front. The light assembly was trashed. I would imagine you guys would want something that looks a bit better. In my opinon, the damage on this one isn't worth fixing... if you want something that looks nice, you're going to come out better to buy one with a straighter body.... but if you want something cheap, ugly, and interior doesn't bother you (maybe you'd strip it out to save weight anyway) then this one may be right for you.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

well eaither that or i need a parts car


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

I believe that the problem is the air flow meter, and I'm looking for a used one on the internet. 

i will be selling the car either way. I'm in Tennessee. Is that close enough that you'd be interested?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

damm let me get back to you on that Im in Utah. how much by tha way?


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

nagal said:


> damm let me get back to you on that Im in Utah. how much by tha way?


I'd sell it for $800 after I get the afm and get it running right. That's mainly because the engine work has about $375 in parts alone. I did it as if I was keeping it. I spent hours cleaining parts in my kitchen sink. I figure that the engine alone would bring $450 at a junkyard, with unknown mileage. so then add in the $375 in parts I put into it, and that's nearly the full amount I want for it. .... then the trans, there's no telling what yards get for them these days, but they're high in demand so price probably is too. It would part out for more than $800 very easily, but I don't want to do it.

It's cosmetically screwed, but has been taken care of mechanically.


----------

